# General > Photography >  Night time play...

## Raven

and what a playground Scrabster is!!


Unloading the catch


Zooming in the harbour


Blue hour

----------


## dirdyweeker

these are lovely. Looks like a firework display.

----------


## North Light

Raven, some excellent photographs.
I like the subtlety of the sky and the detail in the first of the Fish Basin.

----------


## Raven

Cheers folks, your comments are much appreciated!

Here is another one from last night, I couldn`t resist to pull a stop as the conditions were perfect... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wifie

Oh I love that!  Like crescent moons!   :Smile:  (Hope you don't mind but you have ousted a North Light as my desktop!)
Harbour pics are fab - I too was very taken with the skies in 1 and 3!

----------


## Deemac

Nice stuff Raven. No 1 & 4 for me.

Is the bridge horizon very slightly down on the right?

You also need to arrange a few double decker busses to cross just at the right time to get some nice light trails!! :-))

----------


## wicker05

WOW! lovely shots Raven....1 and 4 for me.  :Smile:

----------


## Raven

Cheers!

@ Deemac,

hm, it looks like it, Doesnt it? I just checked it over in PS again and all the verticals seem ok, maybe they were crucket builders??? :: 
I would have loved a stampede of double deckers, but no such luck!!  ::

----------


## 2little2late

Wick Harbour last night. Taken with Sony Ericsson Cyber Shot mobile phone.

----------


## Raven

Once more Scrabster in the dark... 



The lifeboat crew is getting ready...



...to zoom out of the harbour.

----------


## Dorrie

Very nice photos and good to see you having so much fun with them.   :Smile:

----------


## North Light

Raven,
Some more excellent images.

----------


## astroman

Excellent photos Raven -I especially like the one of the illuminated bridge.

I took a similar photo of the bridge last week and was quite pleased with the result, but the scene you obtained is much more pleasing on the eye - the arches reflected in the water makes it something special.

----------


## Raven

A rather christmassy looking ice house...


Men at work


How low can you go?

----------


## North Light

Nice photography Raven.

----------


## wicker05

Lovely shots Raven  :Smile:

----------


## Raven

Cheers peeps! :-)

----------


## Deemac

Love your light show in - Shot 1 of post 10. Great stuff as usual. ::

----------


## Raven

Perfect conditions for a night time shot to my taste... sea in, moon out and although I might have lost some of my fingers I sooo enjoyed it!  :Smile:

----------


## Raven

Not as dramatic as the two above... but still worth showing :-)

----------


## dessie

cracking photo,s RAVEN.

----------


## astroman

More superb night-time shots Raven. 

What lens did you use for the ones in post 19? I took one recently from the pretty much the same spot as the second one, but only got a fraction of the scene you captured.

----------


## tjc

Lovely shots indeed Raven.

Class.  :Smile:

----------


## Sporran

That certainly was a braw, bricht moonlicht nicht, Raven!  :Smile:  

There's something so magical about a scene bathed in moonlight, and you have captured that magic so well in all three photos. The glow of the electric lights and the reflections make for an intriguing contrast!  ::

----------


## Raven

Cheers peeps for your ever so kind comments... as USUAL!

@astroman, those were shot with the Canon 5D and the 24-105L. I should have taken my wideangle, but I only grabbed the cam and tripod  :Wink:

----------


## Deemac

> Cheers peeps for your ever so kind comments... as USUAL!
> 
> @astroman, those were shot with the Canon 5D and the 24-105L. I should have taken my wideangle, but I only grabbed the cam and tripod


How you getting on with this lens Raven? After my impending 70-200L f2.8 IS purchase (hoping January sales may save a few ££'s!!), I'll be targetting either the f2.8 24-70L or the 24-105L. Optical quality is the main criteria though I like the sound of the extra reach on the 105L.

----------


## Raven

> How you getting on with this lens Raven? After my impending 70-200L f2.8 IS purchase (hoping January sales may save a few ££'s!!), I'll be targetting either the f2.8 24-70L or the 24-105L. Optical quality is the main criteria though I like the sound of the extra reach on the 105L.


I find it very versatile and quite sharp. When you dont need that little bit of extra light, than this is a superb lens... I find me using this one more and more...

----------


## Buttercup

Magical pictures Raven ~ thanks for sharing.  :Grin:

----------


## Raven

Oh it was a good day for photos today..... :Wink:

----------


## North Light

Raven,
Yes, wonderful light today.

The clouds in the first are excellent.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Yes Raven,we had the same idea.

----------


## North Light

MPH,
Like the second.

----------


## Raven

@ Mystical Potato Head

Yep, looks like it... had I known it was you I would have stopped for a chat :Wink:  Spooky... that was my second close encounter today...

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Yes Raven,we could have,thats if you could understand what i was saying through my chattering teeth,lovely night but cold.I was waiting for Orion to rise above the castle walls but i gave up,caught this one with the 3 stars of the belt just showing.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

And the last one before i went home to thaw out.

----------


## Deemac

Great shots everyone. Love the light and clouds in your first shot Raven near the bridge. Fabulous. (did you get the bus this time?)

----------


## wifie

These are fab!  I like yer first one MPH - I keep goin back to it - something about it reminds me of an old film or something - the light.  Gorgeous!  Thanks for gettin cold so we could see it!  :Smile: 
BTW you are all so lucky wi yer lovely moonlit night - too many clouds here for that!

----------


## tjc

Great shots Mystical Potato Head and Raven...

 :: 




> Oh it was a good day for photos today.....


Really like the sky in the first of these.  :Smile:

----------


## Sporran

Well done again, Raven and MPH! I am enjoying this thread so much!  :Grin: 

Raven, is the first photo in post 29 looking over towards Springpark and Mount Pleasant, with Thurso Bridge on the right?

----------


## Raven

> Yes Raven,we could have,thats if you could understand what i was saying through my chattering teeth,lovely night but cold.I was waiting for Orion to rise above the castle walls but i gave up,caught this one with the 3 stars of the belt just showing.


Maybe next time... :Smile:

----------


## Raven

> Great shots everyone. Love the light and clouds in your first shot Raven near the bridge. Fabulous. (did you get the bus this time?)


No I didnt get a bus... BUT I got the gritter with its bobbing lights.... which I thought made an excellent light effect :Wink:

----------


## psyberyeti

So you do like snowploughs/gritters ... :: 




> No I didnt get a bus... BUT I got the gritter with its bobbing lights.... which I thought made an excellent light effect

----------


## Raven

> So you do like snowploughs/gritters ...


Oh you are a spindoctor psyber.... ::  ::

----------


## psyberyeti

and would you believe it ... that same snowplough came by in the dark tonight... :Wink:

----------


## Raven

> and would you believe it ... that same snowplough came by in the dark tonight...


Ahhhh, now we are talking! I believe that this photo will come and hunt me beyond the grave.... ::

----------


## Raven

Thurso from Scrabster

----------


## psyberyeti

My first photo of Thurso bridge


Going off to watch Mars robots. ::

----------


## Karmann

Hi Raven,

Wonderful set of nightime photos. I'm new to photography and was wondering what filter you are using, and how you ensure good focus in such poor light.

I'd post some of my own attempts, but I have not worked that out yet.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Aha Psyber,you've joined the bridge club.Nice one.oh btw i really liked the frozen milk one.

----------


## Raven

NOt too bad for a first attempt psyberyeti!




> Hi Raven,
> 
> Wonderful set of nightime photos. I'm new to photography and was wondering what filter you are using, and how you ensure good focus in such poor light.
> 
> I'd post some of my own attempts, but I have not worked that out yet.


No filters involved here Karmann, its just a little bit of practise. If you are new to photography, why dont you come along to http://www.thursocameraclub.co.uk/ lots of likeminded folk there  :Wink:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> Hi Raven,
> 
> Wonderful set of nightime photos. I'm new to photography and was wondering what filter you are using, and how you ensure good focus in such poor light.
> 
> I'd post some of my own attempts, but I have not worked that out yet.


Its actually easy to focus on lights because if your out of focus the lights look larger,as you focus in the lights get smaller until you see them getting bigger again which means you have gone past your focus point,then focus back until you see them getting pin sharp again
and that should be you perfectly focused.
Thats how i do it for astrophotography and lights are exactly the same principle.

As for the starburst effect,if you shoot using a high F number(small aperture) and good focus you will get lovely starbursts,open the aperture up(low F number) you wont get lovely starbursts.

The number of points you get depends on the number of blades on the diaphragm.
6 blades=6points and if you have an odd number of blades you get twice as many
7=14 points,9=18.
Hope that helps a little.

----------


## Karmann

Thanks guys.

I was out again tonight and noticed what you said about the difference using a small or large aperture makes. I took some photos of the bridge which have a nice 14 point starburst. Unfortunately, I hadn't read your post and the focus still leaves a bit to be desired, but at least now I know where I'm going.

I couldn't quite put my finger on what was so good about Raven's photo of the bridge, but on reflection (pardon the pun) it's because it seems to be taken at the turn of the tide and there is no flow under the bridge.

Still not sure how to post photos. I'd appreciate it if anyone could help. I seem to be getting direct to a website, rather than my hard disk.

----------


## daviddd

Deep in Western Australia Aug 2008 - no filters used here btw....

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Try Photobucket.....  http://photobucket.com/
Just open an account which is free.On the main page you will see upload images.
Just below to the right it says,choose files.click on that and that will open up files on your hard drive,just navigate to where your photos are and click on the one you want and it will upload it for you.
When completed just move mouse over the image and a drop down menu will appear.left click on it and you will see copied appear.
Then go to the forum and paste your image to your thread.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Lovely pastel colours there daviddd,must have been a real hardship taking photos in Oz. ::

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Scrabster from the hill.



The Hamnavoe Stromness Bound.

----------


## Sporran

Those are beautiful, MPH! I especially like the first one!  :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Thanks Sporran,not sure if this next 2 should be here or in the Departed thread.

----------


## daviddd

> Lovely pastel colours there daviddd,must have been a real hardship taking photos in Oz.


An amateur like me can hardly go wrong in Oz - so many interesting subjects and beautiful light...

----------


## Deemac

Great photos everyone. Nice thread too.

Here's a selection of my efforts taken Friday night (09/01/2009).

3 of Scrabster Harbour and one of good old Thurso Bridge.

----------


## Deemac



----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Cracking set Deemac,1st is my fav.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

A few more from tonight and last night.

----------


## Raven

Nice pic of the bridge Deemac, shame that there was no gritter coming along :Wink:  ::

----------


## psyberyeti

MPH and Deemac - stunning photos from you both. 

Deemac - how on earth am I going to be able to pull ahead of you in the next CC photo competition if you keep producing stuff like this? :: 

Raven - Gritters I can come up with if you are getting desperate. Our local gritters and dust-carts are Mercs so they should appeal to you even more. I'm really glad to see that you still can't get enough gritters :: .

----------


## Torvaig

Deemac, such clarity and MPH, like the one with the pylon against the night sky, excellent...and thank you all for sharing your art....

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Salmon Pool bathed in moonlight.

----------


## psyberyeti

I don't know what to make of this myself ::

----------


## psyberyeti

Dunnet the 'New Scrabster Playground'??? I don't think so  :: 


Currently listening to, well , Corvus Corax all evening, and now 'God is a Girl'.

----------


## wifie

> Dunnet the 'New Scrabster Playground'??? I don't think so


 ::   Was just a title!   ::   Seems to be lots of wee playgrounds in the area!

----------


## Raven

> I don't know what to make of this myself


Jeepers man, what do they heat with? 




A sunny afternoon, or is it? ::

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Its that gritter again.

----------


## wifie

Fabulous b/w MPH!

----------


## Mystical Potato Head



----------


## wifie

Och they're choost stunning MPH!  :Grin:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Took a wee walk up the moors tonight,it was c,c,c,c,cold again.

----------


## wifie

Lovin these MPH - ty!  :Grin:

----------


## Sporran

Terrific, MPH!  :Grin:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Though i would try b&w snow for a change.Think it shows up the icy cables better.

----------


## Kenn

Some great images , thanks to all for sharing.

----------


## Deemac

MPH, love your B&W church shot. Just stunning

----------


## wifie

Me too MPH but is it me or is the shot just a tad down to the left?  :Wink:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Thanks Deemac.




> Me too MPH but is it me or is the shot just a tad down to the left?


 ::  the further left you go the bigger the tad down gets,all the way down to the police station.  :Smile:

----------


## Sporran

Your B&W snow pics are very effective, MPH. They look really cool! (Pun intended!)  :: 

Am I right in thinking that the first one was taken looking up George Street, with the former West Public School (now the Environmental Research Institute) behind the wall on the left?

Also nice to see a photo of St Anne's Church on Sweyn Road. That's where hubby and I got married, and I started primary school in the West Public. (Both many moons ago, lol!)   :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Yes Sporran,your spot on,you know your street names better than i do.

----------


## wicker05

Love your B&W shots MPH. :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Thanks wicker05.......Here's a couple more from the moors.

----------


## Sporran

I'm especially taken with the second one, MPH!  :Smile:  The magic of moonlight on the moors....

----------


## North Light

MPH,
Love the sky in the one with the power lines.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

One from last tuesday night,gave the kiddies whirly thing a push  just to try something different,shame i forgot about my shadow

----------


## wifie

Oh that is a bit Hitchcockian!  Are you sure you never had a wee play on it?  Truth now!   :Wink:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Yes Wifie,i had a peedie spin.A few more from good old Scrabster.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head



----------


## wifie

Like the first one MPH - not sure I would prefer it in b/w.  Love the Vegas pic too!  :Grin:  
PS Glad you had a wee hurl!   :Wink:   (I would have too!)

----------


## Sporran

Wow, those are all fabulous, MPH!  :Grin:  Was the B&W one taken near the caravan site adjacent to Victoria Walk? 

I used to like taking a whirl on that merry-go-round, as well as the one next to the beach esplanade, when I was a bairn.  :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Aye yer right Wifie,better in b&w.

----------


## dragonfly

did you find my dogs ball when you were up here???



I was planning on going down there tonight before I go to collect my daughter from her work at BT but I'll look for somewhere else to go now.

like the pics of the outflow btw, tho they are better in b&w

----------


## Deemac

Lovely set MPH. Love the long exposures/waterfalls.

----------


## Bobinovich

Loving the B&W versions MPH  :Grin:

----------


## North Light

MPH,

More first class photographs, the B&Ws of the moving water are really good.

----------


## wicker05

Have to agree with northlight.....First class MPH

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Thanks for the comments everyone,makes the getting wet feet worthwhile.A few ppl  walked by and must have thought"whats that nutter doing standing in the icy cold water with a camera"? ::

----------


## astroman

Stunning photos MPH - well worth braving the cold.

----------


## North Light

MPH,
I reckon you're not a real landscape photographer until you've experienced wet feet for your art :-))

----------


## golach

MPH
Love the night shot of the road up from Scrabster, and Scrabster House, I would love to live in that house.

----------


## Sporran

> MPH
> Love the night shot of the road up from Scrabster, and Scrabster House, I would love to live in that house.


I must echo your sentiments there, golach. I've never been inside Scrabster House, but always thought it looked lovely from the outside, and what a fabulous view it must afford!  :Smile:  It seems that it's been split into flats:

http://www.caithness.org/atoz/countr...ouse/index.htm

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

from a slightly different viewpoint.

----------


## wifie

Fab pic of the lodge MPH!  Love it!

----------


## Kenn

Ghostly shot, love it.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Maybe more twilight than nightime





http://www.flickr.com/photos/northern_exposures_2009/

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Inverness Castle, Saturday night:

----------


## North Light

Mystical Potato Head,
Excellent, like the first one best.

cazmanian_minx,
Well caught, good control of colours too.

As an aside, I am trying to get hold of the redundant Buildings Report, if I get hold of a copy I will let you know where I got it from.

----------


## cazmanian_minx

> cazmanian_minx,
> Well caught, good control of colours too.
> 
> As an aside, I am trying to get hold of the redundant Buildings Report, if I get hold of a copy I will let you know where I got it from.


Thanks  :Grin: 

If you're ever staying over in Inverness, ask for room 26 at the Palace Hotel - that's where that was taken from and it's a great viewpoint!!

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Starship Enterprise engages warp drive  ::  ............ok its the Ola .....i mean Hamnavoe going to Stromness.

----------


## dragonfly

if it really did go at that speed I might be tempted to go on it!  I get seasick on a pedalo  :Embarrassment: 

nice shot btw  :Smile:

----------


## wifie

What a fantastic shot MPH!  Love the blue in the sea too!  :Wink:

----------


## Sporran

Super shot, MPH, and so are your two of the tower at the corner of Thurso Castle garden wall. I especially like the second one!  :: 

C_M, I love the colours in your Inverness Castle pic!  :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

and a little torchlight.



Biggerised version@ http://www.flickr.com/photos/norther...45336/sizes/l/

----------


## astroman

Great shot  ::

----------


## joxville

> Inverness Castle, Saturday night:


Great shot Cas.

----------


## wifie

MPH you are master of the spooky shot!  I am vexed I canna see the larger one properly on my screen cos that gives the best effect for me!

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

http://www.flickr.com/photos/norther...15498/sizes/l/

----------


## Kenn

How long did you have to wait to get the moon through the hole in the turret MPH?
Love the shot of The Hamnavoe.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Just walked straight up to it,didnt have to wait.Right place at the right time for once. :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Big on black version @
http://www.flickr.com/photos/norther...09/3429634219/


Big on black version@
http://www.flickr.com/photos/norther...09/3430439602/

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Big on black @ http://bighugelabs.com/flickr/onblac...269&size=large

----------


## wifie

Those are marvelous MPH!

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> I must echo your sentiments there, golach. I've never been inside Scrabster House, but always thought it looked lovely from the outside, and what a fabulous view it must afford!  It seems that it's been split into flats:
> 
> http://www.caithness.org/atoz/countr...ouse/index.htm


Golach & Sporran,hope you like this one then.Apologies if its too vivid but i just couldn't help myself. ::

----------


## Sporran

Oooh, that looks so spooky, MPH! I love it!!  ::  Definitely makes it look like a haunted house. I can almost hear a wolf howling in the background!  ::   :Grin:

----------


## wifie

Good twighlight zone pic MPH!

----------


## Kenn

Only thing missing is the lone piper walking the battlements or the banshee hovering. 
Great shot MPH.

----------


## astroman

Took this astropic last night.....

The little white dot in the sky is the elusive planet Mercury. Being so close to the Sun it is difficult to see. The end of April gives the best of only a few opportunities during 2009 to see it.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Well captured astroman,managed a glimpse of it last night too.

----------


## wifie

Well done indeed astroman - nice pic too, love the colour in the sea and the sky just above the hill.  The lights spoil it for me but I am sure if you could have done something about them you would have.

----------


## astroman

The Moon from last night...



As a reminder to those that are interested, the astrophotography competition closing date of 29th May is growing near - see http://www.caithness.org/posterads20...hotography.jpg for more details.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

That is a stunner.Spot on exposure in fact everything is spot on.

----------


## wifie

Brilliant pic astroman - love it!  :Smile:

----------

